# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Handmade stuff

## ringtail

Time for a long overdue update on what I've been up to recently. Since buying the farm I've been cutting heaps of firewood from all the standing dead trees around the joint. It seems that in the cattle farmer's eyes, any tree that aint' an ironbark is nothing more than competition for grass. So poisoned it be. There are thousands and thousands of standing dead. Heaps of red gum, blue gum, spotty, peppermints, various box, etc...and even the quite a few ironbark. Anyway, after cutting these decent sized trees up and seeing how good they were from a rot/termite perspective, it got me thinking. 100x100 F17 post is nearly $40 LM these days - why the hell am I cutting up this awesome timber and burning it. I've sold quite a bit though - bloody hard yakka without a splitter. So, I started doing a bit of freehand slabbing in view of making natural timber furniture to sell. Not so easy on man or machine it turns out. However, one has to start somewhere. I decided to hook into a big old Ironbark crotch ( who doesn't love hooking into a crotch  :Biggrin: ) that had fallen after a fire. The tree was decent at about 400 mm diameter.  Once cut I took it home and cut it vertically. Then I had to deal with thicknessing the two halves. Again, not so easy without a big thicknesser. So I made a router sled which, although slow, does a bloody good job.

----------


## ringtail

Next up I had to join the two halves and do some legs. I had trouble getting the halves to join up nicely so I fixed them to a big block of timber permanently then ran the router through the join. I then glued up and slid an inlay of kwila into the slot. Sanded it down and did the trick. The legs were next so I machined up so old stair treads I had lying around. I pulled them out of really old Queenslander so they are well seasoned and hard as. A few other bits from the old as timber pile to brace the legs and give some contrast then on with the finishing. I went with tung oil initially then went over that with wipe on poly. All up I'm pretty chuffed with the result.

----------


## ringtail

And the finished table

----------


## pharmaboy2

Not my thing ringtail, but that is beautiful, and I'd sure feel bloody proud of such  a thing made by my own hand 
congrats

----------


## r3nov8or

Well done. Looking forward to more!

----------


## ringtail

Next up and from the same fallen ironbark I went for a bench seat. Same process. Rip a rough slab, on to the router sled. Many mountains of sawdust later get a decent slab ready to work on. For the legs I went with some V shaped branches. Flattened them out on the sled too. Had to put a few bowtie splines in to stop some checking. They are fun to do - sort of.

----------


## goldie1

Nice job Ringtail   :2thumbsup:   That would make a great bar table

----------


## ringtail

Next up and still on the ironbark. I'll get to the steelwork soon. Another crotch section but much smaller. I went for a side table with a twist. I hunted around for a decent looking root ball from a fallen tree and went to work. After the usual router sledding of the slab I mounted the root ball up and had at it.

----------


## Marc

Love that table!

----------


## ringtail

Some steel in this next one (finally). Redgum this time. Ripped the slab and cut it in two. Decided a coffee table was the go. After thicknessing, I clamped the two slabs together and ran the saw up the join. This is the best way I've found to get the join pretty spot on using handtools. With machines in a workshop everything is easy. Just hit a button. But doing it without the whizbang gear is far more satisfying I think. Real hand made. Anyway, I milled some slots for some 18mm ply biscuits and with some borrowed floor clamps glued her up. I used some clear casting epoxy resin with black die to fill voids and gum veins etc... Unfortunately, while squaring the ends up I cut into one of the end biscuit rebates  :Rolleyes:  so I filled that too. Back on the router sled to cut the excess epoxy off. Some guys use a belt sander but it's way too slow and the epoxy goes a bit soft with the heat. A 40 grit flap disc on the grinder makes short work of the epoxy for a quick rough down of small areas.  
On to the legs. Timber is hard work. Steel, much easier and a good mix of materials for those that don't like "too much" wood. 50 x 25 x 2.5 rhs painted with black epoxy metalshield. 1/2 inch nuts welded into the bottom of the legs for height adjustment and uneven floors etc... Stoked with the results. Excuse the dust in the close up shots

----------


## ringtail

Thanks guys. Phew, that's enough for tonight. More tomorrow - with much more steel.

----------


## OBBob

Brilliant, thanks for sharing ringtail! I was looking around for a larger router bit to use with the slabbing-sled but didn't have much luck ... looks like you just pressed on with a average size one. 
Wow, amazing to have such an abundant supply of reclaimable timber available ... that'd be akin to PG living at a metal recycler's yard. You guy's might need to do some collaborative work.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow 
will have a proper look later, off to the beach with the dogs now

----------


## ringtail

> Brilliant, thanks for sharing ringtail! I was looking around for a larger router bit to use with the slabbing-sled but didn't have much luck ... looks like you just pressed on with a average size one. 
> Wow, amazing to have such an abundant supply of reclaimable timber available ... that'd be akin to PG living at a metal recycler's yard. You guy's might need to do some collaborative work.

  Yep I just went with a 25 mm bit. A bit painful but cheap as to get perfectly flat timber. One day I'll make a steel sled. So many trees OB. The trick is finding ones that aren't to badly termited. The damage is nearly always only in the sapwood though. Fine for firewood. Nearly always get good workable timber from every tree.

----------


## OBBob

You mention the bow ties above but I didn't see any pictures. Would be interested in hearing how you went about those.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow great stuff mate, love big timber slabs.
I see them around the place all the time up here.
Know a bloke who has a 3-bay shed full of them, all sorts shapes and sizes.
Mango slabs look quite nice. 
I don't have the space for doing this sort of stuff though *sigh*
Maybe one day I'll have a big enough shed for a woodworking section...
I have a decent size wood lathe and also a Makita table saw which has been tucked away under the bench for a couple of years now....nowhere to set it up.
If I was to use it I'd have to set it up in the yard.  :Unsure:   
There's a couple of ol fellas I see at the markets who make furniture from old gnarly logs and roots (one had a table similar to yours with a root "leg") and old rusty wire etc. 
Another makes bars and benches incorporating oil drums and corrugated iron.
Very cool.  
I always look longingly at washed out trees at the beach thinking how great it would be to be able to get them home, ckean up the roots and make something.... 
Just as with big rocks - plenty around, just gotta be able to shift them!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The table legs reminded me of the Big Dog robot....  :Unsure:          :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Do the market guys manage to sell their stuff PG ? What sort of dollars ?  Driftwood stuff would be good to play with too.

----------


## ringtail

There ya go  :Biggrin:  A bandsaw would make life easier for cutting the splines out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Do the market guys manage to sell their stuff PG ? What sort of dollars ?  Driftwood stuff would be good to play with too.

  
Yeh they seem to shift a bit of gear.
I'll try to get some pics next time. 
Not sure about prices...will report back   :Smilie:   
You shouldn't have any dramas moving your stuff down there.
Lots more markets to choose from.
Eumundi, Maleny, apparently there's a big one at Caboolture, Byron if you wanna travel a bit.

----------


## OBBob

> There ya go  A bandsaw would make life easier for cutting the splines out.

  
Nice ... no bandsaw here though.

----------


## ringtail

Cool PG. It's a very difficult fickle market and people generally have zero appreciation of what goes into the makings. And the " but I can go to Ikea and buy that for 100 bucks" factor is alive and well. Convincing people to buy something that is the only one of its kind in the world is harder than I thought it would be  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

> Nice ... no bandsaw here though.

  Or here  :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

> Cool PG. It's a very difficult fickle market and people generally have zero appreciation of what goes into the makings. And the " but I can go to Ikea and buy that for 100 bucks" factor is alive and well. Convincing people to buy something that is the only one of its kind in the world is harder than I thought it would be

  
Maybe you need an 'inside Ikea' display ...

----------


## ringtail

Ok, steel time. I need to update the farm road thread too. So regarding the farm road, we decided to go with a layer of 40/80 recycled concrete. The theory being it is too big to be pushed into the blacksoil completely and should "set" once watered in and driven on. Then the grass should grow through it and lock it place permanently. We decided to only do the wheel tracks as this would be much easier and use heaps less gravel. So I needed a way to create trenches where the wheel tracks are to house the gravel. About 600 wide and 100 deep. Not having the money to hire machinery or a contractor I made up a trencher to tow behind the 4B. Worked perfectly. Is very heavy and copped an absolute flogging for weeks with no breakages or damage to the truck.

----------


## OBBob

Great idea!

----------


## ringtail

The cutting heads started with just 4 teeth. It worked and dug pretty well but didn't move the dirt enough. I made some covers that slide over the teeth and make the cutters much more "scoopy".

----------


## ringtail

So off to work we went. I ran chains from the each end of the boom back to the tow bar to take the stress off the centre pivot section.

----------


## OBBob

When do you add hydraulic lifting?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool PG. It's a very difficult fickle market and people generally have zero appreciation of what goes into the makings. And the " but I can go to Ikea and buy that for 100 bucks" factor is alive and well. Convincing people to buy something that is the only one of its kind in the world is harder than I thought it would be

  
Yeh it took me a while to work out what sells, as I said in my metal thread, but you'll work it out.
I probably sell my stuff a bit cheap, but the steel is not a huge cost, so when I factor in time and welding consumables, I think I go ok in the end. 
You'll always find people who do appreciate the originality and understand the work that's gone in to it.
As well as the smug "Well it's just a plough disc and some 10mm bar stuck together" "I could do that" etc.
But you know they won't. 
I've streamlined the production of my balls (giggle), windmills and windmill stands with jigs, templates and so on, but some of the stands and other nik naks can take a whole day to make.
Most of the time spent clamping, lining stuff up, hanging stuff from the ceiling, propping up with milk crates, eyeballing etc. 
Most important thing is not to be put off by a couple of bad runs - I've done a few where I sold nothing, then next time get cleaned out.
Can't pick it. 
Some of the markets where I've sold the most stuff were the most sparse with customers.
Go figure.
Just need the right person to see it and buy it.

----------


## ringtail

> When do you add hydraulic lifting?

  
Does the blood pumping through my body count ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Yeh it took me a while to work out what sells, as I said in my metal thread, but you'll work it out.
> I probably sell my stuff a bit cheap, but the steel is not a huge cost, so when I factor in time and welding consumables, I think I go ok in the end. 
> You'll always find people who do appreciate the originality and understand the work that's gone in to it.
> As well as the smug "Well it's just a plough disc and some 10mm bar stuck together" "I could do that" etc.
> But you know they won't. 
> I've streamlined the production of my balls (giggle), windmills and windmill stands with jigs, templates and so on, but some of the stands and other nik naks can take a whole day to make.
> Most of the time spent clamping, lining stuff up, hanging stuff from the ceiling, propping up with milk crates, eyeballing etc. 
> Most important thing is not to be put off by a couple of bad runs - I've done a few where I sold nothing, then next time get cleaned out.
> Can't pick it. 
> ...

  Yep for sure. The right person will come along eventually. My problem is, or will be, that I can't do markets. My weekends are full out at the farm so I need an alternative way to sell. I'm considering facebook and a spotters fee of 10% for people that on sell or sell on my behalf. Pretty decent incentive for a spotters fee on a $1200 table  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Does the blood pumping through my body count ?

  Lol

----------


## ringtail

And then there is this. After nearly pulling the bum out of the mower towing the chipper around I needed to make a proper tow bar assembly. Not that the mower is much chop ( pun intended) as a tow vehicle. In fact, it's rubbish but for moving the chipper around it's ok - ish.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaah, blue RHS
Is there anything it can't do?  
Good stuff.  
As for selling your stuff, maybe spend a day (when you have one) going around nurseries and trendy cafes and see if you can display something along with a little laminated sign and/or flyers with pics of your other stuff, Facebook details etc?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Impressive engineering there Ringtail  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

> Maybe you need an 'inside Ikea' display ...

  What's that ? The innards of Ikea furniture ?

----------


## ringtail

> Impressive engineering there Ringtail

  Ta UB

----------


## ringtail

> Aaaah, blue RHS
> Is there anything it can't do?  
> Good stuff.  
> As for selling your stuff, maybe spend a day (when you have one) going around nurseries and trendy cafes and see if you can display something along with a little laminated sign and/or flyers with pics of your other stuff, Facebook details etc?

  Don't forget the rusty bits that one spends 20 minutes cleaning up with a flap disc  :Tongue:  
Trendy nurseries could be the go eh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't forget the rusty bits that one spends 20 minutes cleaning up with a flap disc

  hey you're talking to Mr Rust here. 
Haha   

> Trendy nurseries could be the go eh

  Worth a shot.
Only thing us you need to make a few things to display of course.

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Making stock. Joy. :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh and your welding is far too neat for being "farm welding"  :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Oh and your welding is far too neat for being "farm welding"

  I try not to fly on the face of public opinion  :Tongue: . However, making the trencher was when I ran out of gas and tried fluxcore seriously. I'm sure you can spot the difference. A lot flatter, hotter looking weld. looks like a stick weld with a heap more spatter than solid wire. Certainly no issue with strength. That thing has been absolutely pounded and no cracks have presented themselves. Nothing has even bent which surprises me a bit. The forces are pretty epic. I pulled a few large boulders clean out of the track with it. The biggest issue with it is no additional downforce to make it dig. Once it gets it teeth in it goes well. Bit uneven ground pushes one side up and the other down so only one side digs. I did make a jockey wheel for it so I can only run one cutting head if needed. I also made a ripper that slides on to the boom. Uses a car jack. I'll try and find a pic. It's brutal but works a treat for trenching in waterpipe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha 
Real farmers stick weld
With the thick rods.
And the biggest welder
On the wrong setting

----------


## OBBob

> What's that ? The innards of Ikea furniture ?

  Yep, that's why it's light.  :Biggrin:  On the upside cardboard is quite easily recycled I guess.

----------


## ringtail

> Haha 
> Real farmers stick weld
> With the thick rods.
> And the biggest welder
> On the wrong setting

  True. Bird poo everywhere

----------


## ringtail

Did another cow today. Not as horny as the first one but it's a bit more anatomically correct  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Needs a pencil sharpener...!

----------


## ringtail

:Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Need a photo with a stubbie next to them for size reference

----------


## ringtail

Ok.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep 
That's about what I thought

----------


## ringtail

Got a chook on the go which is bigger

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I hope you have an eggshaped rock to put next to it

----------


## ringtail

I'm sure I can rustle one up. Getting the scale of the egg is the tricky bit

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm sure I can rustle one up. Getting the scale of the egg is the tricky bit

  
Well....yeh you'd probably have to start with the egg and then find a suitable rock for the chook I suppose. 
Or something

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm hoping to go through that bucket of spark plugs soon and sort and clean them.
Have a few ideas.  
I shudder to think how heavy this would be....   
That would probably be about 3 times the amount I got in one bucket which I could barely shift myself...plus a frame....
HEAVY       
Also found these. 
Pretty neat.     
Been thinking of making something similar to put inside my big balls *giggle*    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

The spark plug sheep freaks me out. Some killer spurs on that chook. It appears to have an old tail light for a grinner  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Welding (used) sparkplugs sucks.....no matter how much you clean them they all catch fire...   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

You bad man. Contributing to global warming with your reckless spark plug welding. Better keep an eye out for the alarmists  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Better than going to landfill

----------


## r3nov8or

Going right off topic, what is actually inside a spark plug?

----------


## r3nov8or

...please don't say sparks

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Going right off topic, what is actually inside a spark plug?

  A rod....copper?

----------


## ringtail

Centre electrode of various materials depending on application and price (platinum, iridium etc...) surrounded by porcelain.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:What he said:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Centre electrode of various materials depending on application and price (platinum, iridium etc...) surrounded by porcelain.

  Cool, thanks. Probably should've googled it  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Probably should've googled it

  Like he did, no doubt   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

> Like he did, no doubt

  Bwahahaha, nope. First trade is motor mechanic.

----------


## OBBob

> ...please don't say sparks

   :Doh:  :Biggrin:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Christmas chook

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Very cool! 
Way too fiddly for me though....

----------


## ringtail

Honestly, it's not too bad at all. The nails bend easily. I little bender jig would be good. Holding the bits while getting a tack on is the hardest bit. But really, no need to be ultra fussy about it all. I just keep adding bits, cutting other bits off etc....till it sort of looks right.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You sell a few of these rock/nail things?

----------


## ringtail

Haven't tried yet. They are the sort of art I imagine would sell in vast quantities but then again, I would think that and have thought that before. I really should send a few up to you to test the northern market. We can take on the world mate  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You'll have more luck down your way I reckon. 
Did you see the pics I posted of the stuff that other guy makes up here?

----------


## ringtail

Hmmm, nope. I'll have a look now.

----------


## ringtail

Give me directions PG to the pics.  I have to go and gorge myself now so I'll have a gander tonight.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Was gonna take more pics but we started gasbagging and I forgot     :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Cool PG. Can only see a few of the prices. I think it might be tougher selling abstract stuff like that rather than familiar forms like animals. Dunno.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I know the price tags didn't show up well.
I couldn't really see the screen when I took the pics...but he sells most of it pretty cheap with the odd expensive piece here and there. 
most of the little animals go for 40-60

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*BAH HUMBUG   *

----------


## ringtail

Cool. I think 40-60 for rockmoos is where I'm at. Bigger stuff like the chook would be around the 100 mark I think.

----------


## ringtail

> *BAH HUMBUG   *

  I can still see the bags under your eyes

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oops wrong thread haha.   :Rofl:  
ah well

----------


## ringtail

Clearly not drunk enough, yet

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah not yet.
Gotta bring some tables and stuff over to ol mate first but once the ute us parked up it's on.
I think the girls (partner and her sis) are goin to the shopping centre for boxing day sales. 
bugger that

----------


## Uncle Bob

This thread is rated  
(PlatypusGardens)
Some material may not be suitable for anyone   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This thread is rated  
> (PlatypusGardens)
> Some material may not be suitable for anyone

                  :Sorry:              
.

----------


## webtubbs

> I think the girls (partner and her sis) are goin to the shopping centre for boxing day sales. 
> bugger that

  Canelands is a shocking place to go on boxing day. Went there once and it took us well over an hour just to get out of the carpark.

----------


## ringtail

Just back from the farm. Grabbed some more rocks  :Tongue: . See what I can turn them into

----------


## pharmaboy2



----------


## ringtail

$200 right there.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Canelands is a shocking place to go on boxing day. Went there once and it took us well over an hour just to get out of the carpark.

  
Yeh a mate parked up top and reckons he was sitting on the downramp for over 25 minutes. 
The girls got dropped off and I picked them up across the road.
No way was I goin in the carpark. 
Dunno when you were there last but it's a lot bigger now that they extended it on the river end, double storey and and shops shops shops

----------


## ringtail

Rock mudcrab PG - whatchya reckon ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Rock mudcrab PG - whatchya reckon ?

----------


## ringtail

Righto.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

If you have some nice flat oval shaped rocks you could use them for the main part of the nippers and do the claws using nails/wire maybe....?   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. I was thinking, however, of doing the nippers like a cage. If I used rocks I'd have to pin them together by drilling and chemset or something. I prefer to use 1 rock as the main body and steel for the rest. I've drawn it out so I'll crack on tomorrow. Had to service the truck today instead. Only 14 000km overdue  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmmm....table spoons for main part of nipper......?   
Either way I'm sure you'll come up with something sweet.
The cage setup will be cool too. 
Look forward to pics   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Not sure how the missus would like me pinching the spoons

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well no don't use YOUR spoons....get some from secondhand shops or whatnot... 
Even new ones from somewhere like Silly Solly's (does that still exist?) or similar, would be cheap enough to buy and cut up

----------


## goldie1

Op shops are a good place for spoons. What about some turtles from some oval shaped 
rocks

----------


## ringtail

Yep however, I dont think I'm into adding more "solid" items to the framework. See how I go

----------


## ringtail

> Op shops are a good place for spoons. What about some turtles from some oval shaped 
> rocks

  Turtles are definitely on the radar

----------


## phild01

thread re-opened by request.

----------


## ringtail

Thanks. Update tomorrow

----------


## ringtail

Time to start knocking out some stuff. This is my take on a traditional Scandinavian kuksa cup. They take them bush and normally have 2, one for water,  the other for food. Anyhoo, this one went to my mum yesterday. Not that she's heading bush or chowing down on raindeer stew. Foodgrade finish so it will probably have nuts in it. Timber is ironbark.

----------


## sol381

mighty fine work there...

----------


## ringtail

Thanks mate. Mum loved it

----------


## sol381

i cant see why you cant eat off that every day.. Drop it .. wont break.. just wondering how much it would swell in the dishwasher. Maybe just hand wash.

----------


## ringtail

Dishwasher might play with the moisture content a bit  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Dishwasher might play with the moisture content a bit

  I have made heaps of Jarah utensils and somehow they've survived the dishwasher. I'd prefer they were hand washed though.

----------


## ringtail

Must do a few spoons one day

----------


## OBBob

> Must do a few spoons one day

  I need a curved chisel to do some more spoons.

----------


## ringtail

I need some curved chisels but damn, they're dear as for quality.

----------


## Marc

> I have made heaps of Jarah utensils and somehow they've survived the dishwasher. I'd prefer they were hand washed though.

  Dishwasher kills anything wood, it may be ok for a few time but eventually it cracks. It's the heat. You can use a lower setting but there is no point when you can wash a few utensils by hand. I rescue some of my chef knifes and damascus steel hand made knifes from the dishwasher some times. Takes 10 seconds to wash under the tap. 
Curved chisels? You can make your own.

----------


## OBBob

> Dishwasher kills anything wood, it may be ok for a few time but eventually it cracks. It's the heat. You can use a lower setting but there is no point when you can wash a few utensils by hand. I rescue some of my chef knifes and damascus steel hand made knifes from the dishwasher some times. Takes 10 seconds to wash under the tap. 
> Curved chisels? You can make your own.

  Um, yep... not me putting them in the dishwasher.  
How do you suggest making a curved chisel?

----------


## phild01

> How do you suggest making a curved chisel?

  Maybe pipe!

----------


## Marc

It depends from the shape you need, but basically you need to choose the right steel, bend it hot and then heat treat it.  
Bearing rings are a source of good steel for chisels and small enough to use an oxy torch for bending and heat treating. That if you don't have a forge nor the inclination to make one even when it is dead simple. All it takes is a bag of coal, a hole in the ground a pipe that is not galvanised your wife's hair drier and a bit of duct tape.   
If you don't have an oxy, you can use a larger propane torch like the one used by roofers, and use it inside a little niche made with solid red bricks piled up with one open side. It will take a bit longer but it will get to bright red to make straight, shape as you like, cool in sand, then shape on the grinder and heat treat. 
Not much to it. 
 For heat treatment look up a knife makers website and disregard you tube since there is abundance of bad info there. 
PS
To hammer on, find a large offcut in an engineering shop and stand it on end, round or square does not matter. Don't waste your time with railroad.

----------


## ringtail

Mower blades hold an edge pretty well I've found. As far as making a curved chisel goes, that is definitely easier said than done. They are precision instruments that can't really be ground to shape like a conventional chisel. One needs a die to beat the red steel to the optimum shape and sharpening them is a bit of an art

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... simple is all relative I guess. Thanks anyway.

----------


## Marc

Can you post a picture of the chisel you want to make?

----------


## OBBob

> Can you post a picture of the chisel you want to make?

  This type of thing... although it wouldn't matter if it was a bit smaller. The issues is that if you try and scoop out the 'scoop' of a spoon with a normal chisel you get gouged lines from the chisel corners very quickly.

----------


## ringtail

I'll take 10

----------


## OBBob

> I'll take 10

  Spoons or chisels? Looking at your creations it could be either!  :eek:   :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I thought you wanted a curved tool for turning wood, that is just an ordinary hand chisel with a large ground channel. You could do that without any heat, just using different grade wheels. Bearing steel with 1% Carbon and 1.5 % Chromium would be my choice of steel, but a thick slasher blade would probably be OK with the advantage of being straight. Definitely doable with the right grinding tools.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, only for hand carving spoons. I don't have a lathe.

----------


## r3nov8or

Just buy all of Arbotech's gear for a grand or so and be done with it  :Smilie:  
They have a new tool being released soon; finalising patent etc 
(I have no association with the company)

----------


## OBBob

> Just buy all of Arbotech's gear for a grand or so and be done with it  
> They have a new tool being released soon; finalising patent etc 
> (I have no association with the company)

  Yeah I know... but sometimes I like to make things without the noise of powertools.

----------


## Marc

Yes, nothing like the sound of wood being cut by hand with a sharp blade or chisel. 
Are those chisel really that dear?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yeah I know... but sometimes I like to make things without the noise of powertools.

  True that  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Yes, nothing like the sound of wood being cut by hand with a sharp blade or chisel. 
> Are those chisel really that dear?

  No different to any other quality chisel. I just said I need to get one, you said I could make it.   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Spoons or chisels? Looking at your creations it could be either!  :eek:

  oops sorry, chisels  :Tongue:  . The spoons is sweet though  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Decent ones about that size are about $75-$200 depending on quality. Of course, there are ebay sh!te ones out there too.

----------


## OBBob

> Decent ones about that size are about $75-$200 depending on quality. Of course, there are ebay sh!te ones out there too.

  Which is frustrating because you could buy a whole powertool for that.

----------


## Marc

> No different to any other quality chisel. I just said I need to get one, you said I could make it.

  Sure ... somehow I thought it had some prohibitive price, that is why I suggested making it ... still ... $200 makes is very tempting to make a dozen of them.
Come to think of that carving chisel I have a couple curved one I occasionally use for those impossible cuts. I had it for a couple of decades and it is still sharp. Must be sort of good stuff.
Best chisel I remember was one made by my wife's grandfather, a swiss gunsmith, made from a bearing outer ring.

----------


## Marc



----------


## OBBob

Even though you told me not to watch YouTube, I'll watch that. Thanks.

----------


## ringtail

I'll watch too

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Top job there ringtail.  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

There's a few here mate. Some on sale as well.  https://www.carbatec.com.au/woodcarv...-gouge-chisels

----------


## OBBob

> There's a few here mate. Some on sale as well.  https://www.carbatec.com.au/woodcarv...-gouge-chisels

  Thank you.

----------


## Marc

> Even though you told me not to watch YouTube, I'll watch that. Thanks.

  Ha ha, in relation to heat treatment the info on youtube is a bit dicey sometimes, but I watch youtube for a laugh all the time. Best one lately is Boltr

----------


## ringtail

> Top job there ringtail.

  Thanks mate.

----------


## ringtail

> There's a few here mate. Some on sale as well.  https://www.carbatec.com.au/woodcarv...-gouge-chisels

  See that 50 mm one reduced to $143  :Shock:

----------


## sol381

i didnt then but do now.. Is that the size youre looking for? Crazy when you think it costs pretty much exactly the same to make all sizes. Few grams more metal maybe.

----------


## ringtail

I need the big one or even one twice that size and a heap of small ones. Hell, I need em' all.  :Biggrin:  The chainsaw wheel of death works great but for bulk removal but is far from subtle

----------


## Marc

What about the mini carving wheel?
A 100mm carving chisel would cost a bit more. Are you sure you don't feel like making one?

----------


## David.Elliott

The guys I help out occasionally at Timbecon have a fellow on site in WA that does spoon carving classes along with hand tool wood working. Lots of women get into it as it has no power tools they're not scared... 
Has a great way with kids and runs kids classes. I have been there on a Saturday morning or two when his room is full of kids, heads down, concentrating really hard, and Greg walking around giving pointers and assisting with how to hold the plane etc.
He has purpose built little benches that are so cute. Each has a vice and looks like a mini man size bench...Makes me sound old but I do get a little buzz to see kids concentrating on something that's not a screen... 
He does primary school visits. Charges $50 per child I think, but he has to have two other helpers with him. His tools are sharp and pointy you know. B have kinda ruined that market as they are doing the same for free. But the B ones I'm told involve the kids getting precut timber, and 
a nail or two and using a glue gun. But they get to paint it after...and every one makes the same thing... 
Greg Miller.. The Joy of Wood 
Just gave Greg a heap of big olive tree trimmings as he loves it for spoons. 
These are the tools he uses https://www.timbecon.com.au/site-sea...poon%20carving

----------


## OBBob

Often spoon making is with green wood, which is obviously softer. Mine and I suspect Ringtail's use seasoned timber.  
Perhaps I just need to get some green timber.

----------


## OBBob

> Ha ha, in relation to heat treatment the info on youtube is a bit dicey sometimes, but I watch youtube for a laugh all the time. Best one lately is Boltr

  Good video actually. Unfortunately I don't have most of the things he used but it was very interesting all the same.

----------


## ringtail

> Often spoon making is with green wood, which is obviously softer. Mine and I suspect Ringtail's use seasoned timber.  
> Perhaps I just need to get some green timber.

  I only use timber from standing (or fallen) dead trees. Whatever I can find that is still sold. So much to choose from. The rubbish goes to firewood.

----------


## Marc

> Good video actually. Unfortunately I don't have most of the things he used but it was very interesting all the same.

  Sure, for illustration purposes only. I saw another one that made a carving chisel from a defunct spade drill bit. Heated it  between two bricks with a small LPG torch. Almost no tools necessary.

----------


## Marc

I love watching people turning green wood into chairs on makeshift 'lathe' in the open under a tree.

----------


## OBBob

> I love watching people turning green wood into chairs on makeshift 'lathe' in the open under a tree.

  I know! I have a sudden desire to make a pole lathe and a shaving horse.   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

So, speaking of shaving horses, i'm making a funky table from a piece of granite. I need to put legs on it and therefore need to glue a flat steel plate to the bottom of this natural stone. But which adhesive ? I suspect sika would be fine but any suggestions welcome. I'll smooth off a section of the rock's underside with the cup grinder so the mating surfaces will be nice. I'm thinking a 200x200x5 plate that will have 3 legs welded to it on a angle. The granite is about 400 square and 50-60 thick and weighs about 25kg. If I drill it will crack for sure so chemset is not an option. I could core drill and knock the plug out but really, it's not thick enough IMO to take a chemical fixing. So glue it is. Suggestions ?

----------


## phild01

I used sika 11FC for a marble to brass repair, seems ok.  Previous repair was done with araldite which held for about 10 years.

----------


## ringtail

I think sika is the go

----------


## sol381

Sika is good.. I think my plumber also used loctite for mending a block wall he drilled through.. Pretty sure it was different to what he uses on pipes.

----------


## ringtail

Might email sika eggheads for a suitable product.

----------


## sol381

yeah go to the source.. you ask at bunnings and they'll give you no more gaps.

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Certainly don't want a 30kg side table falling over

----------


## Marc

Epoxy. Get the good stuff not domestic araldite.

----------


## ringtail

Have thought of epoxy but can't really see any advantage over the correct sika poly product

----------


## Marc

Sika is good but eventually will give up. Epoxy is more permanent.

----------


## phild01

> Sika is good but eventually will give up. Epoxy is more permanent.

  Depends how much your Sika costs.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just buy all of Arbotech's gear for a grand or so and be done with it  
> They have a new tool being released soon; finalising patent etc 
> (I have no association with the company)

  OK, new tool is here. The Ball Gouge! Prayers answered  :Smilie:   https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_term...&v=JX65dUVx8cU

----------


## Marc

Nice gadget, I like it ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> OK, new tool is here. The Ball Gouge! Prayers answered   https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_term...&v=JX65dUVx8cU

  Stop it... I'm trying to be old school and quite and you keep producing these awesome solutions!

----------


## sol381

Im going to buy that and just grind crap for no reason.

----------


## phild01

> Im going to buy that and just grind crap for no reason.

  My sentiment too as I watched it :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Could have come up with a .. well... less painful name..

----------


## ringtail

> Sika is good but eventually will give up. Epoxy is more permanent.

  Haven't decided yet. Epoxy is in the possibles list

----------


## ringtail

Definitely buying one of them. Bowl finishing will be a piece of cake

----------


## OBBob

> Definitely buying one of them. Bowl finishing will be a piece of cake

  I'm torn... so easy but it seems to detract  from the craft a little. I'm interested too though. Sadly, probably not much more expensive than a curved chisel.

----------


## Marc

Well ... put it this way, at least you have no chance to make one yourself ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Well ... put it this way, at least you have no chance to make one yourself ...

  Very true.

----------


## lazydays

A Dremel is a cheap alternative, just takes a bit longer.  https://youtu.be/V9UwGAuhS3c

----------


## ringtail

> I'm torn... so easy but it seems to detract  from the craft a little. I'm interested too though. Sadly, probably not much more expensive than a curved chisel.

  One of those things. No one is prepared to pay for old school craft these days so speed of production is everything to keep the price down. If I spend 2 days making a bowl and want to pay myself even minimum wage that bowl has to sell for $280 plus materials. No chance. Make the same bowl in 3 hours and sell it for $100 and selling ones work becomes a lot more realistic. Of course, if the stuff you make is for yourself of gifts then who cares how long it takes.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Stop it... I'm trying to be old school and quite and you keep producing these awesome solutions!

  Sorry  :Smilie:  
This thing puts things like a retro segmented dip platter within reach of any woodworker.  
And spoons! 
Sorry  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha, yeah I'm not in production.   :Biggrin:  I am tempted but I don't think these are actually listed for sale anywhere yet?

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks like just the 'launch' following patents. I'll be sure to let you know when it's available  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Looks like just the 'launch' following patents. I'll be sure to let you know when it's available

  Did you ever try the other grinder attachment - turbo shaft or whatever it's called?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Did you ever try the other grinder attachment - turbo shaft or whatever it's called?

  No, not that one. I'd like to do more carving etc, time poor like many. One day...

----------


## UseByDate

> I know! I have a sudden desire to make a pole lathe and a shaving horse.

  A closet bodger? :2thumbsup:   http://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-bod1.htm 
A bodger at work.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUv3OwY5Etg

----------


## METRIX

> Brilliant, thanks for sharing ringtail! I was looking around for a larger router bit to use with the slabbing-sled but didn't have much luck ... looks like you just pressed on with a average size one. 
> Wow, amazing to have such an abundant supply of reclaimable timber available ... that'd be akin to PG living at a metal recycler's yard. You guy's might need to do some collaborative work.

  How big are you after, I use this one.  Metric Cleaning Bottom Router Bit - 1/2*40mm*15mm - 1/2&#039;&#039; Shank - Arden A0117448

----------


## OBBob

> How big are you after, I use this one.  Metric Cleaning Bottom Router Bit - 1/2*40mm*15mm - 1/2&#039;&#039; Shank - Arden A0117448

  Thanks, that's pretty big for $30 delivered!

----------


## METRIX

> So, speaking of shaving horses, i'm making a funky table from a piece of granite. I need to put legs on it and therefore need to glue a flat steel plate to the bottom of this natural stone. But which adhesive ? I suspect sika would be fine but any suggestions welcome. I'll smooth off a section of the rock's underside with the cup grinder so the mating surfaces will be nice. I'm thinking a 200x200x5 plate that will have 3 legs welded to it on a angle. The granite is about 400 square and 50-60 thick and weighs about 25kg. If I drill it will crack for sure so chemset is not an option. I could core drill and knock the plug out but really, it's not thick enough IMO to take a chemical fixing. So glue it is. Suggestions ?

  Selleys The One - Construction Adhesive | Selleys Australia

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks, that's pretty big for $30 delivered!

  Yeah, that's the biggest I could find, would have liked a 50 or 60, but 40 is fine.
The Arden bits are very well made,

----------


## OBBob

> Yeah, that's the biggest I could find, would have liked a 50 or 60, but 40 is fine.
> The Arden bits are very well made,

  Ha ha, 60mm you'd have to wait for it to come up to speed!

----------


## METRIX

> Ha ha, 60mm you'd have to wait for it to come up to speed!

  No waiting here,  :Smilie:  I have an older 2200W USA made BOSCH BLUE router from back in the day when they used to make good quality tools, I remember it was expensive at the time.
Gets up and goes real quick, no matter what you put inside it.  :Smilie:   
Just found a 50mm  Metric Cleaning Bottom Router Bit - 1/2*50mm*15mm - 1/2'' Shank - Arden A0117478 | eBay

----------


## OBBob

> No waiting here,  I have an older 2200W USA made BOSCH BLUE router from back in the day when they used to make good quality tools, I remember it was expensive at the time.
> Gets up and goes real quick, no matter what you put inside it.   
> Just found a 50mm  Metric Cleaning Bottom Router Bit - 1/2*50mm*15mm - 1/2'' Shank - Arden A0117478 | eBay

  $2 more... winning!

----------


## METRIX



----------


## OBBob

That's a bit scary looking.

----------


## ringtail

Finally finished this black granite coffee / side table. It still needs one more cut with the diamond pad but overall I'm happy with the result.

----------


## phild01

What's the adhesive you ended up with?

----------


## ringtail

Just went with parfix max strength epoxy. Cheap and cheerful

----------


## r3nov8or

> OK, new tool is here. The Ball Gouge! Prayers answered   https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_term...&v=JX65dUVx8cU

  Quick update; the Ball Gouge will be $109 
Bargain for those inclined to mega woodchip production activities.

----------


## OBBob

> Quick update; the Ball Gouge will be $109 
> Bargain for those inclined to mega woodchip production activities.

  When will it be available?

----------


## r3nov8or

> When will it be available?

  They have had a limited release of 100 (same price but in a nice wood box etc.) Can't be long for general release I guess

----------


## ringtail

Just finished upgrading my lincoln for 1.2 mm fluxcore. I needed a new 0.9 / 1.2 knurled drive roller and a new 0.9 - 1.2 gun liner. Purchased everything from a Sydney guy called "Bob the welder". Super profession to deal with and awesome prices. My bits delivered were $55.00. Only had time to run one bead but oh my, me like 1.2 very much. Of course, one looses the low end parameters of the machine with the bigger wire but it's 5 minutes to flip the drive roller and put 0.9 back in to do smaller stuff. Well worth the upgrade.

----------


## OBBob

> ... Sydney guy called "Bob the welder".... .

  Ha ha, I posted him up a while back and general response was that he was too expensive. Luckily I only posted him because he had a great name.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

I bought a few things from him and thought he was a joke as did some of the other customers. May be he got the message. 
The 1.2 flux core sounds like the way to go for large bits. I thought you had a transmig 250?

----------


## ringtail

Wow, ok. Only positive experience for me. He had exactly what at wanted at a much better price of other suppliers. He communicated really well and after hours too. 
Marc, this is for my lincoln 170 that I use for site welding and pretty much everything really. The transmig only comes out for larger production jobs or 10 mm plate + . I also grabbed a knurled roller for the transmig. Amazing how little pressure is needed on the feed roller with knurled.

----------


## sol381

> Just finished upgrading my lincoln for 1.2 mm fluxcore. I needed a new 0.9 / 1.2 knurled drive roller and a new 0.9 - 1.2 gun liner. Purchased everything from a Sydney guy called "Bob the welder". Super profession to deal with and awesome prices. My bits delivered were $55.00. Only had time to run one bead but oh my, me like 1.2 very much. Of course, one looses the low end parameters of the machine with the bigger wire but it's 5 minutes to flip the drive roller and put 0.9 back in to do smaller stuff. Well worth the upgrade.

  
Sweet, so does that mean my posts will be extra super strong now,  when we actually get around to doing them.

----------


## ringtail

> Sweet, so does that mean my posts will be extra super strong now,  when we actually get around to doing them.

  Only need to weld one side now  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Marc, I forgot to mention, the 1.2 brings the whole machine way back to the middle of its potential so where .9 is maxxing out the 1.2 is just ticking over. I'll have a play on some heavier stuff and report back. It's weird though. Like having some fencing wire coming out of the gun. Chunky stuff

----------


## sol381

hahahahahah.. very good.

----------


## jimfish

Built some carcasses a while back now for an entertainment unit and have finally got around to making the top out of some left over 110x19 Tas Oak.

----------


## ringtail

Very nice. But why not just buy pus from ikea ?  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Jim, you need to do something with all those cables that's an OCD nightmare,  :Biggrin:  
Tassie Oak looks good.

----------


## OBBob

Looks good... I assumed the box generally covers the cables.

----------


## phild01

I struggled to get tight mitres over a 2m length.  How did you do the mitres, your image is a bit fuzzy.

----------


## jimfish

> Jim, you need to do something with all those cables that's an OCD nightmare,  
> Tassie Oak looks good.

  Drives me nuts. Won't see any once complete. ( just need to wait for a bit more left over oak )then there will be a shroud over all cables between TV and unit top.

----------


## jimfish

> I struggled to get tight mitres over a 2m length.  How did you do the mitres, you image is a bit fuzzy.

  Mitres aren't perfect, after the glue up I had to hand plane a couple of joins then sand and the panels didn't end up perfectly flat so when I cut the mitres the track saw rode the highs and lows. Ended up with a couple of 1/2 mm gaps but I can live with them. Will take some pics tomorrow of the mitres.

----------


## phild01

My problem was a lack of good equipment.  The other thing was the natural warpage that might seem insignificant really adds up when it comes to joining the four corners I had.  On the first attempt 3 aligned but the fourth was hopeless.  I had to redo them all and anticipate the error.  So I lost nearly 10mm of what I wanted but the end result came good.  I didn't bother with intermediate spacers, instead concealing steel angle into the top and bottom panels to wall hang it.

----------


## jimfish

Yeah unless your timber is perfectly flat it's tough to get a good mitre. Had I been using thicker timber I would of taken to the mitres with a hand plane to get them  right but not enough meat in 19mm. I like the look of your wall hung unit.

----------


## phild01

Thanks Jim, not something I would like to do again, particularly since I had to laminate two boards (a 240 and a 90) together that were out by 1mm thickness.  It's 32mm board.
Looking forward to seeing yours finished, will it be wall hung?

----------


## jimfish

Yeah but the top is sitting on wall hung carcasses. Going to have white gloss painted mdf doors on the cabinets. Still a bit to go on this with end panels to make up, shroud to cover cables and doors to make and paint. Only doing it out of left over timber from work so I need to collect a bit more to finish it off but I will update photos as I progress.

----------


## jimfish

> Very nice. But why not just buy pus from ikea ?

  Only option here in NW Tas is Hardly Normal and I wouldn't buy furniture from them if you paid for it 😉. I've spent very little time in the shed over the last 12 months but have this to finish off plus a couple of other projects to get under way.

----------


## ringtail

> . Only doing it out of left over timber from work so I need to collect a bit more to finish it off but I will update photos as I progress.

  "Collect" a bit more eh.  :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

👍 there's nearly always leftovers for Jim

----------


## jimfish

[QUOTE=phild01;1057450]I struggled to get tight mitres over a 2m length.  How did you do the mitres, your image is a bit fuzzy.
 QUOTE]   
Looks a lot worse in closeup pic than it actually is Phil. The finish has filled it to a degree so I'm happy with the result.

----------


## phild01

I reckon it won't be noticeable once you sand it and a touch of filler  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

Been a slow process ( no shed time) but have got the doors made and 2k painted. Just need real tv back from repairman and to build a shroud to hide cables.

----------


## phild01

> Just need real tv back from repairman

  Do they still exist!!

----------


## jimfish

Let me rephrase. We just need our big tv back

----------


## r3nov8or

Nice work. You'd be happy with that.  
We had a tv guy repair the power supply (not replace, but repair, as Samsung didn't have any in stock but was still under warranty) when I said I didn't want to give up my plasma (Series 8) until OLED was more affordable

----------

